# pearlescent paint



## HARPO (Feb 14, 2011)

New to all this detailing malarky and I've read quite a few threads but none seem to cover whether there is a certain type or make of wax which is better for pearlescent paint ie to make the sparkle show better/deeper - or am I barking up a nebulous tree?


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

If it's any help, I have just used some G|Techniq C2 on my pearl white Abarth 500, and that looks fantastic. Much sharper finish than when I had wax on it. Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic is another good sealant, especially for metallics etc. Shows good metalflake pop.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Lighter colours do favour a sealant for that "flake pop" I tried Acrylic Jett trigger on a metallic silver mondeo last month and the flake is definitely more vibrant than with a wax.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use the Werkstat Kit from Polished Bliss on my pearl White RCZ:thumb:

Really brings the pearl flake out. I was only looking at it yesterday. The car may be filthy but boy does that flake still pop :thumb:

If you want to try a wax then one of the dodo waxes would be good - supernatural, light fantastic for example


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I would never consider a wax if a car was a pearl unless the owner stated he wanted it.
I do loads of showcars with candys and pearls and house of kolor variations and they all work better with a magnifying sealent bringing out in the paintwork what was put there to be seen.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great post Marc. 

Any in particular you fancy? I know you always billed CD as a show wax first but what sealents?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

gally said:


> Great post Marc.
> 
> Any in particular you fancy? I know you always billed CD as a show wax first but what sealents?


To be honest ive always used zaino because it works for me , i do obviously like chem guys sealents etc BUT zaino is a dedicated sealent specialist in my opinion and it does such a good job especially on flakes and pearls. I used Glare on a few last year aswell.
Its a shame as people generally request expensive waxes which is great but sealents dont always get a look in because people think incorrectly something thats £20 in a bottle cant possibly compare with something that was £500 and in a silk bag.
I have a new Honda CR-z from factory next month which has wax requested in pearl white and also the Best Of Britain winning Samco sponsored Subaru booked in Rage Orange which would be fab in Zaino but again wax has been specified.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

i do like the blackfire


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> I have a new Honda CR-z from factory next month which has wax requested in pearl white


you better be doing a write up on that car Mark!!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Totally see what you mean, waxes leave people feeling warm Marc, the whole drama of applying ect... you know it as much as myself. I know Prime/Jett would make my flake pop aswell as well as the Zaino, but I can't keep away from my waxes!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> To be honest ive always used zaino because it works for me , i do obviously like chem guys sealents etc BUT zaino is a dedicated sealent specialist in my opinion and it does such a good job especially on flakes and pearls. I used Glare on a few last year aswell.
> Its a shame as people generally request expensive waxes which is great but sealents dont always get a look in because people think incorrectly something thats £20 in a bottle cant possibly compare with something that was £500 and in a silk bag.
> I have a new Honda CR-z from factory next month which has wax requested in pearl white and also the Best Of Britain winning Samco sponsored Subaru booked in Rage Orange which would be fab in Zaino but again wax has been specified.


+1 for Zaino, its something else


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

My car has the VX Black Saphire Pearlesnt Paint and I now only use C2 as its the first product that has given me the WOW factor and comments gallore.


----------

